# My living room setup



## hllbll (Feb 9, 2012)

*AV receiver:* Onkyo TX-NR3010
*Projector:* Epson EH-TW4400
*Blu-ray player/Game consoles:* Playstation 3 & 4
*CD-player:* Audiolab 8200CD
*FM-tuner:* NAD C426
*Stero preamp:* Relaixed2 SMD version
*Stereo and HT poweramps:* NewClassD Discrete monoblocks
*Turntable:* Technics SL-3210 turntable with Denon DL-103

Speakers:
*Front L+R:* Elac FS609 CE
*Center:* Elac CC601 X-Jet
*Surround:* Elac FS 247 BE
*Sub:* BK Electronics Monolith DF

*Screen:* Definite Crystal 100" 16:9 (221x124cm)

All cables diy except optical cables.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Any pictures?


----------



## hllbll (Feb 9, 2012)

Pics added to proper thread: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ly/76266-my-living-room-setup.html#post719794


----------



## hllbll (Feb 9, 2012)

Changed the Wharfedale 10.1 speakers to pair of Elac FS 247 Black Edition.


----------

